# Traveling with your guns



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

I am hoping to make a driving trip from Colorado to Texas, 1100 miles, this spring. My mini van is set up for camping, I have done this many times before. Occasionally, I check into a hotel for a night, depending on weather, distance driven that day, etc.

I have a buddy there who is a shooter and collector and I want to take my collection with me, four pistols and a long gun and lots of ammo for each. I do not want to leave them in my vehicle overnight in a hotel parking lot but the idea of walking through the lobby with the long gun case seems sorta risky? The pistols and ammo can be hidden in suitcases but not the rifle.

I would be happy to tell the desk clerk in advance but walking through with other guests seeing it seems like making myself a target? Or scary to others who may think I plan a Vegas style attack and who may call local LEO? Leave it in the car, covered and hidden from sight?

I don't stay in iffy looking neighborhoods, usually something like a Holiday Inn Express.

I am familiar with travel laws, I think, regarding trigger locks, ammo stored separately from guns, etc.

Your thoughts?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> I am hoping to make a driving trip from Colorado to Texas, 1100 miles, this spring. My mini van is set up for camping, I have done this many times before. Occasionally, I check into a hotel for a night, depending on weather, distance driven that day, etc.
> 
> I have a buddy there who is a shooter and collector and I want to take my collection with me, four pistols and a long gun and lots of ammo for each. I do not want to leave them in my vehicle overnight in a hotel parking lot but the idea of walking through the lobby with the long gun case seems sorta risky? The pistols and ammo can be hidden in suitcases but not the rifle.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are to not leave your firearms in a vehicle while unattended covered or not. If someone is willing to break into your vehicle more than likely they will find your guns especially a rifle. If the desk clerk asks just tell him/her that you don't want to leave your rifle overnight in a vehicle where it could get stolen and fall into the wrong hands. If they don't ask, then don't tell.

If someone calls the local police to check you out. Just say okay that's fine with me I've got nothing to hide. Then when the police arrive just explain to them that you do not want to leave a firearm in an unattended vehicle for fear of it getting stolen. They more than likely would appreciate you doing the responsible thing and leave you alone. It would also put the guest and clerk at ease knowing that the police had already checked you out.

In all probability, I doubt that you'll have to deal with any of that as I'm sure that there are plenty of people who bring a rifle into a hotel especially when they're out on a hunting trip or any other lawful activity.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Is your rifle easy to take apart? You can place in a large suitcase if it is.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

In most states that allow handgun carry, if you rent a room you have the right to bring your gun into the room with you. From a practical standpoint, a long gun will be a little hard to do that discreetly with. If you don’t have a bunch of NRA stickers on your car or some other means to attract attention, I’d pack the long gun in the trunk and bring the handguns in the room.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I'd pack the long gun in the trunk and bring the handguns in the room.


The OP stated that she travels in a mini-van.

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I traveled with my rifle a good bit. I have done it both ways. It is a risk leaving it in the vehicle. I rolled my pelican 1750 through a lobby one time someone asked what's in there i told them it was an organ practicing for church choir or its some technical equipment for work. Or just get checked in and get your rifle later bring it up the back stair well or something. Putting it on a cart and putting other stuff around it works too A garment bag can be a good discise as well if it fits or even just slightly hangs out.. Be mindful of the states your in. I know it is illegal to even have a handgun in New York state unless you are just passing through and you better be just passing through. Should be good out your way though.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not even legal to be just passing through. Truckers are getting busted at truck stops all the time by nys troopers for having a handgun
In the rig.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

AnnieGotHerGuns said:


> but the idea of walking through the lobby with the long gun case seems sorta risky?


Nah, hunters do it all the time. I can't see it being a problem. It ain't like you'll be traveling thru Commiefornia.
We stayed at a bed and breakfast in the hill country of Texas one time that had feral hogs causing problems. The owner shot a hog in the parking lot at about 1:00 am. We saw that as just one less hog that might wreck our car on the road the next day...

Sam


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas. Packing other stuff around it on some sort of luggage carrier is a good possibility. Also, yes it can be disassembled into smaller parts. In fact, that may be a good idea to travel with it in the vehicle anyway. If I get some sort of carrier, I could haul baggage inside in fewer trips and as a good distraction, have my cute little furry dog on leash at the same time. People love him and vice versa. Who would be worried about a little old lady and her oh-so-cute doggie?

As for crazy states like NY and CA, i will NOT go there, not even to travel through. I moved to CO from TX two years ago and just found out about their red flag law! Maybe I will move back to TX, although it seems to be turning blue.

Edit to add: Or I could just camp my way there. The mini van can easily be set up to sleep in, etc. I have all the gear. That way I don't need to leave it unattended at all.


----------

